# The Summer of the Sonata - Part Two



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

RELATED
http://www.talkclassical.com/20094-summer-sonata.html
www.*seymourlipkin*.com/








A student of Rudolf Serkin and Mieczyslaw Horszowski at the Curtis Institute of Music, *Seymour Lipkin* won the prestigious Rachmaninoff Competition at age 19. He went on to appear with all of America"s "top five" orchestras (New-York, Boston, Philadelphia, Cleveland, and Chicago), accompanied by the whoès who of conductors of the 50's, 60's and 70's - Koussevitzky, Reiner, Munch, Bernstein, Ormandy, Steinberg, Szell, and von Dohnanyi, and more recently with Kenneth Schermerhorn, Gerard Schwarz and George Cleve.

Extremely active in chamber music, Mr. Lipkin has performed at the Marlboro festival, the Spoleto festivals (both in Italy and the US) and the Norfolk Festival. He has performed with Jascha Heifetz (60 concert tour), Oscar Shumsky, Uto Ughi, Arnold Steinhardt, William Primrose, David Soyer and Lawrence Lesser, and toured the U.S., Europe and South America with the Guarneri Quartet. He performed a ten-city European tour with the Juilliard String Quarter in 1999 and appeared again with them at the Library of Congress in 2001.

For many years, Mr. Lipkin concentrated on conducting (he studied with Serge Kouseevitzky and George Szell). After serving as New York Philharmonic"s assistant conductor, he was Music Director of both the Long Island Symphony and the Joffrey Ballet. Returning to extensive concertizing as a pianist, notably cycles of Beethoven (which have encompassed not only the five concertos and the thirty-two piano sonatas, but the ten violin sonatas and the five cello sonatas as well) and Schubert.

Mr. Lipkin is on the faculties of both the Juilliard School and the Curtis Institute of Music. He was formerly director of the University of Maryland"s International Piano Festival and William Kapell Piano Competition.

Today's installment of our Summer sonata series will concentrate on the piano sonatas of Franz Schubert that Mr. Lipkin performed in recital at the Isabella Stewart Gardner museum of Boston.

Happy Listening!

*PLAYLIST DETAILS*​
*Franz SCHUBERT (1797-1828)*
Seymour Lipkin, pianist

Piano Sonata no. 9 in B Major, D. 575,
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/schubert_o147.mp3

Piano Sonata no. 16 in A minor, D. 845
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/schubert_d845.mp3

Piano Sonata no. 19 in C minor, D. 958
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/schubert_D958.mp3

Piano Sonata no. 21 in B-flat Major, D. 960
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/schubert_d960.mp3

*July 13th, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature an encore podcast "Cowbiy Classics" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel. Read more July 13 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

